# Two Synful full orchestra mockups!!!



## Leandro Gardini (Jan 25, 2006)

I?ve made two mockups using only Synful...the first one is my Mahler , symphony no.9 Adagio and the other is by Tchaikovsky , symphony no.6 Allegro!!!
Thanks for any feedback :D !!!

http://www.pacificocean.com.br/musicas/Adagio.mp3

http://www.pacificocean.com.br/musicas/Allegro.mp3


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 25, 2006)

Very expressive. Not always real but the expressivness more then makes up for it. You make the best useof that software of anyone I've heard.
It has the beginnings of a very unique sound.
Nice job.
J 8)


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jan 26, 2006)

Jamie , I agree , Synful not always sounds realistic , but with the new recordings all this problems will be solved (I hope :D )!!!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 26, 2006)

Leo - I like the expressiveness of synful especially in the adagio. Personally I would probably use synful more to support other libraries. Your demo shows it can be done in standalone by itself, therefore, success! Nice work even though some of it sounds a bit synthy albeit very expressive.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jan 28, 2006)

Frederick , I also think Synful support very well the sample libraries...everybody knows that the some sound quality makes it sound fake sometimes but this is a problems that is going to be solved...actually the evolution of Synful technology is faster and easyer than sample libraries...worth waiting for!!!


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jan 28, 2006)

Dr.Quest said:


> I think that the realism to traditional orchestra is kind of a red herring for people. It is the 21st century so I think it's time for some new sounds, new expressions. Synful is very expressive and if it can be done in real time it will only get better.
> Cheers,
> J


I think old composers have much more to teach us than the new ones...taking for granted the old classical composition will only make people miss the best of music...
...actually I?ve always seen a clear diference between the composers that studie classical and film music and the ones that study only film music...to me , "the knowledge is the past , the present is only experience"...just my opinion :wink: !!!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 28, 2006)

leogardini said:


> Dr.Quest said:
> 
> 
> > I think that the realism to traditional orchestra is kind of a red herring for people. It is the 21st century so I think it's time for some new sounds, new expressions. Synful is very expressive and if it can be done in real time it will only get better.
> ...



This has nothing to do with what I said!!! I am much more a fan of older composers and definitely older film composers then modern ones. My favorites in film are Herrman, Goldsmith, Williams, Stein to name a few. The classical composers I listen to all the time.
What I said was regarding the blind adherence to creating an orchestral sound as real as possible using samples is a red herring. We now have the ability to create something very new and expressive and that will be our own sound!!! Having your own voice/sound in this world of people striving to imitate something else can get you ahead. At least in my mind. My opinion only of course.

Cheers,
J


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok , I understand  !!!


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Jan 28, 2006)

Beautiful Leo....this supersedes any sample library I have heard...It reminds me of my dads old Gramaphone Records...

Well done...Very expressive and sounds very real to me...


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jan 28, 2006)

The Tchaikowsky one..... Amazing Leo!!!

Synful has always been "!" for me, but after listening to this Tchaikowsky piece it has become "!!!" :D 

Very expressive, emotional and the dynamics you made are lovely, especially on the strings man. But above all emotional.

There were only some fast slides that sounded a little bit off, but i guess that's how the piece goes. I also wait to see the new samples in action, these are a bit dull at the moment.

But what you get out of it Leo. What can i say....congrats!!!


----------



## Niah (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh I wasn't aware of that Leo. Anyway if they could do new recordings to correct that mistakes would be great. I think synful has really captured that classical sound and can only get better.


----------



## bchianese (Feb 24, 2006)

*Is Synful difficult to use?*

Leo,

Your music sounds great. Is Synful difficult to use in terms of
rendering time or can you basicly just play it "on the fly"? I wondered how
much time would have to be spent tweaking the program.

Thanks

-Bruce Chianese


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Feb 24, 2006)

Bruce , everything that you want a good result need a lot of work...Synful is in the same way , but the diference is that with samples after some work you start realising that it wonÂ´t sound the way you wanted , and with Synful this is the opposite!!!


----------

